# estacion de servicio



## garotinarg

Gostaria de saber como e que se pregunta:Buenos días ,a cuantas cuadras de aquí hay una estación de servicios?Necesito cargar nafta a mi cohe.


Obrigada por as respostas!


----------



## Carfer

Suponho que quererá uma resposta para o Brasil, mas nós, que não usamos '_cuadras_', dirìamos assim: _'Bom dia, a quantos quilómetros/a que distância fica a estação de serviço mais próxima? Preciso de pôr gasolina no meu carro'._
De verdade que vocês usam _'nafta'_ nos automóveis?


----------



## Guigo

Carfer said:


> Suponho que quererá uma resposta para o Brasil, mas nós, que não usamos '_cuadras_', dirìamos assim: _'Bom dia, a quantos quilómetros/a que distância fica a estação de serviço mais próxima? Preciso de pôr gasolina no meu carro'._
> De verdade que vocês usam _'nafta'_ nos automóveis?


 
No Brasil, praticamente a mesma coisa, exceto por _posto (de gasolina)_ no lugar de _estação de serviço_.

Ou então, estando dentro de uma cidade, poderia ser: _"Bom dia, a quantos quarteirões fica o posto mais próximo? Preciso pôr gasolina no meu carro"._


----------



## garotinarg

no se mucho de esas cosas ya que no conduzco yo creo que tiene otro nombre ,los hombres saben mejor de esas cosas.Obrigada por a resposta Carfer.


----------



## garotinarg

Guigo said:


> No Brasil, praticamente a mesma coisa, exceto por _posto (de gasolina)_ no lugar de _estação de serviço_.
> 
> Ou então, estando dentro de uma cidade, poderia ser: _"Bom dia, a quantos quarteirões fica o posto mais próximo? Preciso pôr gasolina no meu carro"._


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Nafta" em alguns países hispano americanos é o nome local da nossa gasolina.


----------



## garotinarg

si es nafta.Me podía decir si en Portugal la nafta ya no se usa para los autos y en cuyo caso como se llama lo que usan?


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

WhoSoyEu said:


> "Nafta" em alguns países hispano americanos é o nome local da nossa gasolina.


"Alguns" é a palavra chave. Por aqui é _gasolina_ mesmo. Existe a "_naftalina_" mas é outra coisa.

Abraços.


----------



## garotinarg

garotinarg said:


> si es nafta.Me podía decir si en Portugal la nafta ya no se usa para los autos y en cuyo caso como se llama lo que usan?


 Pregunto esto por que alguien de Portugal me preguntó mas arriba si todavía usabamos nafta


----------



## Carfer

garotinarg said:


> si es nafta.Me podía decir si en Portugal la nafta ya no se usa para los autos y en cuyo caso como se llama lo que usan?


 
Nós chamamos-lhe '_gasolina_' ou então '_gasóleo_', no caso dos carros com motor '_diesel_'. A '_nafta_' só se usa para queimar em caldeiras ou em motores muitos grandes, de navios, por exemplo, e mesmo aí não tenho a certeza, porque acho que a nafta é um produto muito pouco refinado. A naftalina é um produto sólido, muito mal cheiroso, derivado do petróleo, que se usa para evitar que as traças (las polillas) comam os tecidos.


----------



## garotinarg

ok pensé que usaban un nuevo producto mas avanzado en Europa.Obrigada


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Carfer said:


> Nós chamamos-lhe '_gasolina_' ou então '_gasóleo_', no caso dos carros com motor '_diesel_'. A '_nafta_' só se usa para queimar em caldeiras ou em motores muitos grandes, de navios, por exemplo, e mesmo aí não tenho a certeza, porque acho que a nafta é um produto muito pouco refinado. A naftalina é um produto sólido, muito mal cheiroso, derivado do petróleo, que se usa para evitar que as traças (las polillas) comam os tecidos.


 
Então em Portugal "nafta" vem sendo "fuel oil", ou "bunker fuel"? 

Abraços.


----------



## Guigo

No Brasil:

- nafta: solvente usado para produção de plásticos;
- naftalina: o tal anti-traças citado pelo Carfer;
- óleo diesel: _diesel oil,_ que em Portugal chamam de 'gasóleo' (no Brasil, poucas pessoas conhecem e menos pessoas ainda usam esta terminologia);
- gasolina: gasolina;
- óleo bruto, óleo cru ou 'óleo baiano': _bunker oil_.


----------



## Carfer

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Então em Portugal "nafta" vem sendo "fuel oil", ou "bunker fuel"?
> 
> Abraços.


 
Mais ou menos, eu tinha até a ideia, não sei se correcta, de que a nafta era ainda menos refinada que o fuel (que também usamos, claro, mas não em automóveis). A nafta, julgo, anda muito perto do petróleo bruto.


----------

